# GPS vs non-GPS 406 MHz distress beacons



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

A comparison of GPS vs non-GPS 406 MHz distress beacons

http://beacons.amsa.gov.au/gps.html



> *Location *
> 
> Orbiting satellites will calculate the position if there is no GPS capability.
> These orbiting satellites take 90 minutes *on average* to receive the signal but it may take up to 5 hours depending on the conditions.
> ...


*5 kilometers versus 120 meters! *

Because Kayakers are operating from small craft with such a limited visibilty profile, it would appear that a GPS enabled distress beacon would offer a great advantage when it comes to being located and shortening rescue times.
~


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What is the diffeerence in price between gps and non gps version of either device? If its not muchI don't know why they even make a non gps version given the difference in odds of being located.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Tonystott said:


> It is my understanding the GPS-equipped ones can pinpoint the location to ten metres, not 120 metres.


It can but we are not talking about a primary GPS device here - and the above statement is from the AMSA website.



> BTW Whitworths has a great promotion in their latest catalogue, offering a free Firefly3 hig-viz strobe worth $129 with every ACR ResQlink+ PLB which costs $399. Shame that you guys in WA need to carry an EPIRB, not just a PLB which is way more practical to hang onto a PFD


That is a very good deal isn't it. I am closely considering it.
~


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> What is the diffeerence in price between gps and non gps version of either device? If its not muchI don't know why they even make a non gps version given the difference in odds of being located.


About an extra $100. I guess they may eventually phase out the non-GPS models when the new technology becomes mainstream.

If there ever was a case for government subsidy, I really think that EPIRBS and PLBs would surely qualify.
~


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

$100 is a fair wad of cash to empty out of your wallet but considering the purpose of the device, if you're in distress, $100 isn't even a consideration. I have none of the above but wouldn't buy a non gps one knowing that.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thinking about that 2 NM limit for PLBs, and I thought of Grant & Loius and co at SWR....they can easily get towed that far out by a marlin. 

Or the Whitsundays, where it is nearly all EPIRB territory.

I'm with Con...$ 100 is nothing if you're in trouble.

Trevor


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Occulator said:


> Not sure about WA but in NSW the law requires you to carry an EPIRB (as opposed to a PLB) when more than 2 NM's from shore.


WA also requires an EPIRB. I would be surprised if any state deviated from this legislation.



> Interestingly when I asked the coast guard guys about this at the Tinny show the other week, whilst they acknowledged the EPIRB requirement they all thought a PLB attached to your PFD was a much better option for a kayaker.


Trouble is the legislation was never drafted with kayaks in mind and applying it after the fact is just a stop gap measure till they receive recognition as a distinct class of vessel with their own safety requirements.
~


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Think I'll go look up some epirb/plb comparisons. It's a bit silly that I have a sharkshield but not a PLB, given the comparative risks.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> Think I'll go look up some epirb/plb comparisons. It's a bit silly that I have a sharkshield but not a PLB, given the comparative risks.


What a good idea Squidley! 

A PLB/EPIRB is your chance to save your life when things are very bad, i.e. serious injury or life threatening (or about to get there). "Using a PLB is like writing "HELP" in the sand.... some one will find you eventually." 
_Never activate a PLB unless it's serious_ I believe there are penalties for crying wolf. (Can you believe that people call 000 for all sorts of non serious matters, no bullshit "my pizza hasn't arrived"; "my husband's late home"). 
Improper activation of EPIRBs / PLBs, i.e. when there is NOT a threat of grave and imminent danger is an offence and can attract large fines. Here are a few snippets on Nonos..

http://www.naroomanewsonline.com.au/new ... torypage=2

(http://www.examiner.com.au/news/local/n ... 75917.aspx)

"There was a foreign couple in a hire 4wd on the Montezuma track in Tassie a couple years ago who set of there epirb. They were bogged and needed someone to show them how to put it in 4wd. They were about 7kms from the main road, not in any danger. The police arrived and pushed the lever forward and drove it out. From memory I think they were fined $14,000 for falsely setting it off."

If you do accidentally set one off.. http://www.transport.wa.gov.au/imarine/ ... y_accident

Activate only after trying other available methods to get help, e.g.
* waving a paddle vertically to attract other boaters to your distress
* waving arms in a sweeping motion above your head 
* VHF call to VMR/Coastguard
* mobile phones, but shouldn't not be relied upon as they can be out of range, have low batteries or become water-damaged. 
* flashing a mirror or light 
* blowing a whistle or hooter, or 
* firing a flare. 
The reasons for trying these first are potential rescuers may be quite close to you, and it may get help to you faster than the PLB activation .

If these don't or won't work, or the situation is very bad, or going bad very quickly, then don't hesitate. EPIRBs / PLBs should only be used _only_ when there is a threat of grave and imminent danger. As you're in deep trouble, do focus intently on correct activation despite your circumstances...*it is your last chance.*

For starters, the PLB must be tied to the PFD. Break the seal and hold vertical with the aerial clear of the water (EPIRBS float vertical, PLBs don't and must be held vertical). Activate. It's a good idea to re-read the instructions from time to time to ensure familiarity.

General info: http://www.msq.qld.gov.au/Safety/Epirbs.aspx

Registration: http://beacons.amsa.gov.au/registration.html

Activation sets off a chain of events that will get help fairly quickly, _but not immediately_....don't expect to see a chopper within 15 minutes. First the signal goes to satellites, then to Rescue Coordination Centres (AMSA if on the water), then VMR /Coastguards, police, EMS helicopter etc. Depending where you are it may take an hour or two, but in many places is much faster. Try to stay calm and conserve energy, and be assured your investment has been worthwhile, and _help is on the way_.

K1


----------

